# Microclimate AHS



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

Any ideas,
I have a 500watt microclimate installed inside a 4ft viv but it doesn't seem up to heating it very well which surprises me. It is set about 10 inches off the floor of the viv and gets me up to around 80 but i also have an exo terra 100 watt heater for spot basking this seems to bring the background tep up to around 83. Surely it should get warmer than that? The micro climate never pulses and is on full all the time, I originally tried a 350 watt heater but had same issues and shop exchanged for a 500 watt but it seems not a lot better. I get better heat in my 3ft viv with just one exo terra 250 watt heater bulb. Have I positioned the microclimate in the best spot? It is on an end wall not facing the glass. Snakes seem happy enough with the heat feeding etc but I would like to think I could get the heat up a little. By the way all myy vivs are in an unheated outhouse attached to the mnain house as the wife won't have any of my collection inside the actual house, something about "creepy crawlies. " 'spose I should be happy she lets me have them at all!!
Thanks 
Phil


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

dont really know much about microclimate heaters,but i heated a 4ft x 4ft x 2ft viv that was made of solid pine and had glass slidinf doors with a 150w perlco,and the thermostate was flashing on and off.
Maybe the prob is with the temp outside the viv?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

im having the same problem with mine...its in a 6ft viv,turned right the way up and its getting no where near warm enough....but sometimes the casing gets sooo hot you literally cannot touch it!only occasionally though...i really dont think mines working properly


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

If you put the probe right by the guard, does it turn itself off at all?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

phil said:


> dont really know much about microclimate heaters,but i heated a 4ft x 4ft x 2ft viv that was made of solid pine and had glass slidinf doors with a 150w perlco,and the thermostate was flashing on and off.
> Maybe the prob is with the temp outside the viv?


Sorry for being off topic, is pine not bad for reps?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

no...


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Kiln dried pine is usually considered fine, as the phenols are removed. Pretty much all pine available to buy is kiln dried now. The phenols in pine wood are known to cause respiritory problems in a variety of species.


----------



## dinofred1 (Jan 13, 2007)

was thinking of getting one of them but not so sure now,would a reflector behind help,or even a small fan to circulate the heat,use at work once tucked under the rad and it tripled the heat


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

dinofred1 said:


> was thinking of getting one of them but not so sure now,would a reflector behind help,or even a small fan to circulate the heat,use at work once tucked under the rad and it tripled the heat


They tend to work very well on their own. It sounds like there may be a fault with this one... :hmm:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

hmmm i not got receipt or anythin for it either....not spendin 100 on a new one


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

Dunno about yours Laura, what's up with it? I was referring to Phil's before, but he hasn't replied since starting the thread...


----------



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

i have a 500W one and it kicks out some serious heat like alot!cant seehow it would not heat you viv! mine is just over 7 foot by three high by three deep and heats it fine!


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi - Its worth a telephone call to Microclimate and if ytou ask them nicley they would probably take a look at it for you, they will talk with you firtst and make sure that the probe is set in the correct location and than If there is still an issue they can suggest the correct course of action.

Tel number is on their site Microclimate - Thermostats, Heaters and other accessories for your pets. .
THe units dont fail often but they will deffo get an ambient temp above 80 degs

Cheers

Chris


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

yeh check it out with microclimate i use ahs of verying wats in dif size vivs and they all do the job perfect


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

sorry to jump on your thread but had a quick look at these do they come with built in stat and what do the 500w cost i will just have to sell my habistat pulse stats if they do come with there own


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

We use a 250w in a 36 inch viv, they come with their own thermostatic probe

Diagram here.

Microclimate AHS Heater


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Phil, 

You said it your self, the snakes are eating, shedding and breeding, so it can't be that much of a problem. Though I guess your concerned more about the risk of RI. 

One thing you didn't say is how long you've been using ahs heaters, and if this is only a recent problem. In which case contact microclimate and see if they can take a look at it. 

Having seen your set up I think that a layer of insulation on the inside of the out house would make your life alot easier. 

Good luck and cheers for the Hogg Isle, she's comming on well.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm having the same problem, I have a 350w AHS in a 4.5x2.x2 viv. The AHS is side mounted on an end wall, about 1/3 way up from the floor. I have been moving the sensor around to try and get decent temps, but *unless* I stick the probe right in front of the AHS heater half way up the viv, it struggles to get over 80. When I stick the probe RIGHT in front of the AHS it reads a decent temperature. But this is pointless as it is not where the snake spends its time!

I am beginning to think the heater is faulty and a total waste of over £100! :bash:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

cervantes said:


> . In which case contact microclimate and see if they can take a look at it.
> 
> .


 
i'm guessing he might have done, nearly 3 years ago when he started the thread :whistling2:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

A three year old thread. SWEET...:blush:


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

wanna get one but dont fance the probs above how big u reckon i'll need for a 4 x 2 x 2


----------

